# links transparente farbe



## cherny (17. September 2003)

HI 
wie man in der überschrieft lesen kann suche ich einen tag der für links ist und dessen farbe tranparent macht denn ich möchte keinen blauen,roten oder was auch immer für ne farbe um den button haben. einfach garnix  geht das 
danke im vorraus


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

oder  

Ausschnitt aus SelfHTML:


> filter:Chroma() (Transparenzfarbe)
> Mit diesem Filter können Sie bei Grafiken eine Farbe als transparent definieren. Anders als bei  transparenten GIF-Grafiken werden jedoch auch alle anderen Farben der Grafik betroffen.
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...



Allerdings funktioniert das nur mit dem MS Internet Explorer.
Am besten du setzt die Button-Grafik als GIF ein und setzt 'nen transparenten Hintergrund.


----------



## cherny (17. September 2003)

ne das meine ich nicht
das habe ich ja aber wenn ich das "home.gif" in einem link einbinde dann kommt automatisch ein schwarzer rand am bild und den kann man ja ändern das weiss ich ja kann man den auch transparent machen, ich meine die farbe von body link  und VLINK


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

Was für ein schwarzer Rand? Meinst du den gestrichelten kasten, der bei links kommt?


----------



## cherny (17. September 2003)

ja kann sein das der das ist. das ist die body link farbe die automatisch auftaucht und ich nicht wech bekomme


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

Body-Link Farbe?
Du hast doch ein GIF-Bild als Link. Da gibt es keine Farbe.
Was ich meinte, ist wenn du zu beispiel hier:

http://www.google.de

rauf klickst, kommt ein grauer, gestrichelter kasten.
Ich glaub' jetzt aber kaum, dass du das  meinst.
Bloß etwas anderes sieht man doch gar  nicht, wenn man über eine GRAFIK als link klickt.


----------



## cherny (17. September 2003)

http://members.fortunecity.de/cherny/index.html
 hier mein problem 
es ist nur einfach eingesetzt ohne ausrichten und so
ich hoffe du verstehst mich dann


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

Ich denke, du meintest jetzt das Bild, das zu "Home" führen soll?
Leider wurde da kein Bild angezeigt. Da war aber ein Rahmen umzu.
Den würdest du mit Border="0" weg kriegen.
Übrigens du solltest dein navi.gif auf norepeat setzen. Wenn man die rechte seite verschiebt, dann wiederholt sich das navi feld. sieht ziemlich lustig aus.


----------



## cherny (17. September 2003)

danke sehr für den tip  habe noch nicht so oft mit frames gearbeitet das ist meine erste hp aber der zweite anfang also naja es wird noch  aber danke erstmal


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. September 2003)

Hallo,

Um's genau zu sagen: 

```
<a href="deinLink.html"><img src="deinBild.jpg" border="0"></a>
```

bye


----------

